# Orologio che perde i minuti ispiegabilmente!

## Scorpionibm

Ho un problema al quanto strano.

Il mio orologio di sistema (per capirci quello sulla barra di avvio di kde alla destra) perde i minuti.

Cioè mi spiego meglio se setto l'orologio con l'ora esatta per esempio le 18.00 dopo un ora esatta esso nn mi segna le 19.00 come dovrebbe ma per esempio le 18.55.  :Confused: 

E chiaramente più il tempo passa più perde i minuti.

Qualcuno avrebbe qualche idea?

Grazie

----------

## gutter

Su che architettira sei? x86 o x86_64?

----------

## Scorpionibm

x86

----------

## grentis

E non sei contento?

Almeno hai più tempo....  :Laughing: 

(scusate...non ho saputo resistere)

----------

## Scorpionibm

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ineffetti 

vabbè...

----------

## ErniBrown

Pila della MB scarica?!

Io invece avevo un problema simile quando ancora avevo il dualboot con windows... però sballava dopo i riavvii, non durante l'uso!

----------

## furlan

 *Quote:*   

> Io invece avevo un problema simile quando ancora avevo il dualboot con windows... però sballava dopo i riavvii, non durante l'uso!

 

Mi dici come hai risolto? perchè ho appena aperto un topic con lo stesso problema... (però in gnome)

----------

## Scorpionibm

No la pila della MB è carica!

L'ho sostituita da poco....

e poi se fosse scarica non dovrebbe dare errore di CMOS all'avvio????

----------

## dappiu

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io invece avevo un problema simile quando ancora avevo il dualboot con windows... però sballava dopo i riavvii, non durante l'uso!

 

Stesso problema, e non so come risolverlo. Se magari ti ricordi come hai fatto me lo fai sapere? Thanks

----------

## !equilibrium

mi pare ci sia un'apposita opzioni nell'ACPI del kernel che dice di usare l'ACPI per il conteggio del tempo e non altro, e serve apposta per evitare questi problemi di ritardo nel conteggio. solo che non ricordo ne il nome del modulo, ne la sezione esatta.

----------

## gutter

 *furlan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi dici come hai risolto? perchè ho appena aperto un topic con lo stesso problema... (però in gnome)

 

Non credo centri molto con il tuo problema.

----------

## alemare

ciao! io da quando la scorsa settimana ho mandato avanti l'ora di un'ora tutte le volte che riavvio ho l'ora sballata, circa una mezzoretta avanti... mmm il computer è un nostalgico dell'ora legale/solare (mi sbaglio sempre)!

Ciao Alemare

----------

## ErniBrown

veramente non ho mai risolto, ero stufo di windows, l'ho elimitato! Comunque credo c'entri qualcosa la sincronizzazione dell'orologio di sistema con quello hardware in windows, dovreste cercare qualcosa relativo a quello

----------

## fctk

@Scorpionibm

il DMA dell'hard disk è attivato?

----------

## furlan

Il problema a me sembra lo stesso, dato che perde dei gran minuti ogni volta che riaccendo il pc... (anche a me il problema è avvenuto quando ho messo avanti l'orologio di un'ora).

Ho provato a mettere in /etc/rc.conf locale al posto di UTC, ma non è cambiato niente.

----------

## X-Act!

Chi ha il dualboot deve settare il clock a Local altrimente perde un'ora ogni volta che avvia windows e poi torna a linux.

Se invece lo spostamento è + causale e soprattutto avviene anche durante il funzionamento e non solo al riavvio, prova a cancellare il file /etc/adjtime: io a suo tempo ho risolto così!

Cmq ci sono parecchi post a questo riguardo...

----------

## Scorpionibm

Si ho impostato il DMA sull'hard disk.

E cmq i minuti sull'orologio li perdo anche a computer avviato. Anche se in corso d'opera setto bene l'orologio poi continuo a perderli ( i minuti).

----------

## gutter

Prova a cancellare  /etc/adjtime come ti è stato suggerito.

----------

## Scorpionibm

Ora ho cancellato /etc/adjtime 

ho settato anche in /etc/rc.conf   "local"  invece che "UTC"

vi farò sapere al più presto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Controlla anche di aver linkato il timezone corretto.

----------

## skakz

 *Scorpionibm wrote:*   

> Ho un problema al quanto strano.
> 
> Cioè mi spiego meglio se setto l'orologio con l'ora esatta per esempio le 18.00 dopo un ora esatta esso nn mi segna le 19.00 come dovrebbe ma per esempio le 18.55. 
> 
> 

 

e che ne sai che è passata un'ora e non 55 minuti? confronti con l'orologio da polso..?magari è quello che non va bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e che ne sai che è passata un'ora e non 55 minuti? confronti con l'orologio da polso..?magari è quello che non va bene 

 

Ipotesi attendibilissima.  :Wink: 

In caso controlla che il timezone del tuo orologio da polso sia corretto  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scorpionibm

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

uffaaaa nn predetemi in GIRO  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## skakz

io dicevo sul serio.. è strananissimo questo comportamento.. tanto strano quanto l'ipotesi che un orologio digitale perda qualche secondo...o minuto addirittura.. (non mi sorprenderebbe un orologio analogico dato gli ingranaggi l'usura...)..

vabbeh.. cmq strano ma non improbbabile..perchè non ci dici con cosa l'hai confrontato?

----------

## oRDeX

Non è che i quarzi che scandiscono il clock di sistema hanno subito danni?

Sballando così tutta la temporizzazione del sistema?

(possibile cretinata?)

----------

## Scorpionibm

Il problema persiste ancora.

L'orologio l'ho confrontato con la mia sveglia digitale che da un anno e mezzo nn mi perde neanche un secondo.

Io veramente non so che dire!  :Confused: 

----------

## dappiu

Ragazzi non prendetelo in giro, anche io ho lo stesso problema (lo so, ora prenderete in giro anche me)

Io fino ad ora ho pensato che fosse la batteria del bios scarica, ma non ho mai avuto voglia di cambiarla  :Very Happy: 

Però ora che me lo dice torno a pensare che non sia quello il problema.

Io me ne accorgo perchè non mi rimane indietro di 5 minuti ogni ora, ma di 15 ogni mezzora.

La cosa strana è che a volte lo fa, a volte no  :Very Happy: 

Quando lo fa 

```

/etc/init.d/ntp-client start

```

e per un giorno o due sono a posto  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Ho dimenticato di dirvi che tutto questo succede a computer acceso

----------

## Scorpionibm

io nn ho questo  

```
/etc/init.d/ntp-client start
```

??????

----------

## Dece

A qualcuno è capitato il contrario, cioè che l'orologio andasse AVANTI?

sul pc dove sto adesso (non lo uso molto) ho dovuto settarlo un quarto d'ora indietro, però non so dire se è colpa dell'orologio o è colpa mia che durante l'installazione ho messo un'ora sbagliata....  :Wink:  se la colpa è dell'orologio lo vedrò tra qualche giorno

----------

## skakz

 *Scorpionibm wrote:*   

> io nn ho questo  
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/ntp-client start
> ```
> ...

 

```

emerge ntp

```

----------

## fctk

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NTP

comunque installare ntp è solo un workaround... secondo me è meglio persistere e risolvere (se possibile) il problema alla radice... quando è risolto o se comunque non riesci in alcun modo a risolverlo allora metti ntp...

----------

